# [Conseil] Le Mac et la programmation



## Dartz (4 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour bonjour,
Je me présente, Dartz. Je suis actuellement nouveau dans le futur monde (je l'espère) des Mac. J'ai 14ans et je compte bien faires profiter le monde du Mac de mon expérience.

Voici ;
Depuis un an je me lance dans la programmation (C/C++), et pour les périodes de Noël, je décide de changer mon PC en bois pour un Mac ... Le problème est le suivant, mon père est un grand habitué des PC, et je crois que pour le faire changer de position, il va falloir des arguments en béton.

Attention, contrairement a ce que vous pouvez croire, mes buts a travers le MAC, n'est nul autre que le dévelopmment et le graphisme. Aucun jeu ne sera mis dessus (quoi que, peut être un ... le mien ).

J'aimerais votre avis, si vraiment est-ce qu'un Mac est le "plus" adapter pour le developpement et le graphisme. Si oui, pouvez vous me donner un lien correspondant a ce que je chercherais. Nottament, les nouveaux iMac m'ont l'air très puissant.

Voila, merci de vos commentaires, et désolé si je n'ai pas poster dans la bonne section.

Dartz,
​


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Décembre 2007)

Dartz a dit:


> Bonjour bonjour,
> Je me présente, Dartz. Je suis actuellement nouveau dans le futur monde (je l'espère) des Mac. J'ai 14ans et je compte bien faires profiter le monde du Mac de mon expérience.
> 
> Voici ;
> ...


http://www.apple.com/fr/getamac/ <-- y a des arguments by Apple là.

Sinon oui, le mac est une plateforme génial pour le développement (UNIX) et pour la graphisme (Mac).
Si tu switch avec ces objectifs, tu ne le regrettera pas !


----------



## Eul Mulot (4 Décembre 2007)

Salut, bienvenue à toi !

Pour le développement, tu pourras utiliser plein de choses courantes (C,C++,Java) et aussi l'Objective-C avec Cocoa via IB et Xcode. Ensuite pas besoin d'avoir le dernier iMac pour compiler une appli, par contre la puissance de l'iMac serait beaucoup plus utile pour le côté graphisme qui t'interesse ici, surtout si tu compte utiliser la CS. Ensuite niveau qualité d'écran il y a eu une polémique sur le nombre de couleur affichables et compagnie pour les iMacs Alu, j'ai pas suivit l'affaire.


----------



## Dartz (4 Décembre 2007)

Merci a vous.
Qu'est-ce que le developpement Unix ?
Sinon, oui, j'achèterais uniquement le Mac pour ces raisons. Je suis jeune mais très ambitieux. Avec une bande de copain nous allons nous lancer dans des petites créations de groupe, logiciels, applications diverses, jeux video, etc ...
Et lors de mon stage, on m'a dit que cela était surtout utiliser pour les professionels, et comme ce que je veux faire ne resulte pas d'une bête de calcul 1+1, je pensais que ce mac ferait l'affaire.

A priori, le mieu serait quel iMac ? Le prix étant quand même quelque chose d'assez important (surtout pour mon âge :rateau, donc a voir un rapport qualité / prix. Le meilleur que vous me conseillerez pour uniquement mes objectifs.

J'ai vu que le logiciel Photoshop CS2 était dans le iMac (corrigez moi si je me trompe), et j'ai eu l'occasion de le tester, et j'avoue que j'en ai bien baver. 

Donc a priori mon choix est fait. Reste a convaincre mon père. Lui étant très brancher (avec tout les fils) sur les PC, moi je tombe du côté obscur Mac (sans fil donc ), c'est la guerre des genres. 

En tout cas, un grand merci a vous. Vous m'aurez déjà bien aider.

Amicalement,
Dartz.


----------



## Eul Mulot (4 Décembre 2007)

CS2 n'est pas incluse sur les iMac, enfin du moins ceux vendus sur l'Apple Store, vu le prix de la license, ça fera doubler le prix de la machine ou presque !

Le développement sous Unix c'est assez vague, tu peux développer des applications "classiques" pour le monde Unix, à savoir qu'il faut s'adapter à certaines contraintes de l'environnement et possibilités du système, comme par exemple la gestion de certaines librairies spécifiques, certains framework graphiques présent pour tel OS, etc ...

Je pense que tu parles d'un stage que tu fais au collège, une semaine en entreprise si ça n'a pas changé depuis que je l'ai passé. Tu as réussi à trouver une boite qui fait quoi exactement ?

Sinon bon courage pour tes développements futurs, c'est bon de voir des jeunes qui font du C/C++, c'est ça que je veux voir !


----------



## tatouille (5 Décembre 2007)

Dartz a dit:


> Bonjour bonjour,
> Je me présente, Dartz. Je suis actuellement nouveau dans le futur monde (je l'espère) des Mac. J'ai 14ans et je compte bien faires profiter le monde du Mac de mon expérience.
> 
> Voici ;
> ...



personne n est habitue a Windows c est juste qu il a obfusque l evolution technologique,
un amiga 1000 etait plus evoluer que win 95


----------



## Didier Guillion (5 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

Si tu as deja un PC, tu a un ecran non ? Pourquoi ne pas te rabattre sur un G4 bi pro d'occase (ou equivalent), c'est tout a fait suffisant pour developper de petits jeux... On en trouve dans les 500 euro.


Cordialement


----------



## Dartz (5 Décembre 2007)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> CS2 n'est pas incluse sur les iMac, enfin du moins ceux vendus sur l'Apple Store, vu le prix de la license, ça fera doubler le prix de la machine ou presque !
> 
> Le développement sous Unix c'est assez vague, tu peux développer des applications "classiques" pour le monde Unix, à savoir qu'il faut s'adapter à certaines contraintes de l'environnement et possibilités du système, comme par exemple la gestion de certaines librairies spécifiques, certains framework graphiques présent pour tel OS, etc ...
> 
> ...


 
La boîte s'occupait de réparer les PC / Macs, et ils étaient agrées par la marque Apple. Du coup tout leurs produits qu'ils vendaient dans la boutique était de leurs marques, quoi qu'un peu de Logitech aussi !
Ils étaient donc vendeur / réparateur. "Revendeur agrée"

Merci pour tes encouragements.

Pour répondre a Didier, oui j'ai effectivement un écran x'D
Attention, ce n'est pas pour developper de petit jeu que je veux un Mac, bien au contraire. Avec une bande d'ami nous allons nous lancer dans une création de multiple applications. Logiciels (lecteur audio, dvd, etc ...), mais aussi des jeux, qui, au fur et a mesure, augmenteront en terme de programmation et de graphisme.

Du coup, j'aimerais un PC rapide, un minimum puissant, et qui me permette de travailler confortablement et aisément... Le iMac est réellement le mieu ? A vos claviers, conseillez moi  

Dartz​ 
​


----------



## Didier Guillion (5 Décembre 2007)

Si tu travaille en équipe, quels sont les ordinateurs et environnement de développement des autres membres ?

Cordialement


----------



## Dartz (5 Décembre 2007)

Comme je l'ai dis, je n'ai que 14ans. Bien que j'ai sous la main trois personnes (du même âge) extrèment motiver, ils sont sous PC, mais compte changer dès qu'ils le peuvent pour un Mac. 
A voir donc :/ :hein:


----------



## Dartz (6 Décembre 2007)

Autre question,

En ce qui concerne les logiciels présents sur Mac, l'argument de mon frère "anti mac" c'est en ce qui concerne la pauvreté des logiciels sous Mac. Ce qu'on m'a contredis moulte fois a travers les forums. Je m'en remets donc a vous. ​


----------



## tatouille (6 Décembre 2007)

Dartz a dit:


> Autre question,
> 
> En ce qui concerne les logiciels présents sur Mac, l'argument de mon frère "anti mac" c'est en ce qui concerne la pauvreté des logiciels sous Mac. Ce qu'on m'a contredis moulte fois a travers les forums. Je m'en remets donc a vous. ​


lesquels? bon je vais dire une chose qui va deplaire

1 technologiquement parlant OSX et l OS le plus avance, il empreinte des voies que d autre n avait meme pas envisage surtout au niveau du realtime, et encore je ne parle pas de quartz... qui a un moteur aussi evolue et si peu gourmant?

2 etre anti-mac c est une reflexion d inculte et de gros bof, 

3 le seul OS qui challenge technologiquement parlant OSX c est solaris

les mecs parlent de choses qu ils ne connaissent meme pas, et pour u ordinateur reste mysterieux et  ces dit mecs parlent a leur ordinateur quand ils ont un probleme, donc ils deiisise une machine, qui n a que des comportement logique, voila le gros bof qui parle a ca tv et qui finira par parler a ces pets comme a des etres humains


----------



## Didier Guillion (7 Décembre 2007)

Dartz a dit:


> Autre question,
> 
> En ce qui concerne les logiciels présents sur Mac, l'argument de mon frère "anti mac" c'est en ce qui concerne la pauvreté des logiciels sous Mac. Ce qu'on m'a contredis moulte fois a travers les forums. Je m'en remets donc a vous. ​



Disons que tu trouvera plus souvent des logiciels qui ne marchent que sur PC que des logiciels qui ne marchent que sur Mac.

Après, a toi de voir les logiciels dont tu as besoin et qu'elle est leur degré de compatibilité Mac.

Cordialement


----------



## Céroce (7 Décembre 2007)

Dartz a dit:


> Autre question,
> 
> En ce qui concerne les logiciels présents sur Mac, l'argument de mon frère "anti mac" c'est en ce qui concerne la pauvreté des logiciels sous Mac. Ce qu'on m'a contredis moulte fois a travers les forums. Je m'en remets donc a vous. ​



C'est surtout vrai pour les jeux. Trois de mes collègues sont passés du PC au Mac, et la possibilité de lancer les applications PC au cas où, a été décisive, mais en pratique, il ne démarrent plus jamais sous Windows. Ils ont fini par trouver des logiciels équivalents.

Après c'est vrai que lorsqu'on travaille dans des niches, il arrive que les programmes n'existent pas. Par exemple, je ne ferais pas de la conception électronique sur Mac. Mais c'est aussi vrai dans l'autre sens (pour la vidéo, par exemple).

Pour ce qui est de la programmation, à part pour programmer en ASP ou .Net (techno propriétaires Microsoft), il n'y a pas d'avantage à travailler sous Windows.


P.S.: Ne vous fixez pas forcément sur C ou C++. Certes, c'est un passage obligé pour un programmeur sérieux, mais pour débuter, c'est trop complexe, surtout pour développer du multi-plateformes. Considérez Python ou Java.


----------



## Dartz (7 Décembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup,
Tatouille, en effet mon frère n'y connait strictement rien au Mac. C'est juste un "pro PC" du coup il s'interesse pas au reste.

Céroce, disons que je me suis déjà lancer dans le C (c'est vrai que je galère pas mal), mais je ne sais pas où me renseigner, apprendre, (etant donner que je suis jeune, on donne pas de cours de programmation au collège x'D) le Java, qui était rester dans mes objectifs. Python j'en entend parler sans vraiment savoir.

A priori nous sommes parti sur l'iMac, mais le problème reste l'achat. Nous avons un magasin spécialiser dans notre région (haute savoie) du nom de MacShop, ce sont des revendeurs agrées par Apple, donc vendeur de Mac ^^
Mais mon père est un pro ebay, du coup il est tenter d'y acheter là bas. Mon frère et moi lui avons dis que ebay pour acheter un pc / mac ce n'était peut être pas le plus recommandable, certes moins cher mais ... Mauvaise surprise.

Donc ... a voir​


----------



## tatouille (7 Décembre 2007)

on s en sort tres bien avec Kicad



Céroce a dit:


> C'est surtout vrai pour les jeux. Trois de mes collègues sont passés du PC au Mac, et la possibilité de lancer les applications PC au cas où, a été décisive, mais en pratique, il ne démarrent plus jamais sous Windows. Ils ont fini par trouver des logiciels équivalents.
> 
> Après c'est vrai que lorsqu'on travaille dans des niches, il arrive que les programmes n'existent pas. Par exemple, je ne ferais pas de la conception électronique sur Mac. Mais c'est aussi vrai dans l'autre sens (pour la vidéo, par exemple).
> 
> ...


----------



## Dartz (7 Décembre 2007)

Kicad ? 

Je n'ai plus vraiment de question a vrai dire. C'est simplement que j'ai tellement peur d'être déçu, mais je sais a la fois que ca va être génial ... etonnant non ? :mouais:

je vous recontacte après Noel pour vous racontez tout ça 

Encore merci a vous tous


----------



## Gogaule (7 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir
Si tu "connait" Macshop (Zac du Larry) tu ne pourras etre entre de meilleur mains , ils sont 
SUPER ... 
Arvi  pa ....


----------



## Dartz (8 Décembre 2007)

Ouch, Bien joué GoGaule XD C'est où j'ai fais mon stage, j'habite en haute savoie. Bien vu  
Tu habites où toi ? (content de voir un Maceur par ici)

Ouch on s'écarte du sujet ^^ 
Oui ils sont super, et sans exception. J'ai été super bien accueilli. Et c'est où je comptais aller pour acheter mon iMac. Mais j'en vois des beaucoup moins cher sur ebay, mais j'ai pas trop confiance. Mon père est un pro Ebay, mais ca m'fout la trouille :mouais: 

En tout cas merci, ca me fait bien plaisir de voir un aussi bon retour de MacShop; bah oui j'ai travailler là bas une semaine quand même  

Dartz ...
Merci​


----------



## Dartz (8 Décembre 2007)

Excusez du doublon, mais je pense que tout le monde peut répondre ... sauf moi.

Voila, notre choix est donc fais, ca sera l'iMac. Simplement lorsque nous cherchons sur ebay, nous tombeons sur des G5 avec le clavier tout moche, et on voit dans les caractéristiques et a l'écran que ce n'est pas celui ci. *A-t'il un nom exacte ?* 

Je vous donne le lien au cas où vous ne voyez pas ce que je veux dire =>
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore?family=iMac

Et pour les flemmards, une photo direct​

​Et lors de mes recherches, je tombe sur cette page (ebay).
http://search.ebay.fr/search/search.dll?sofocus=bs&sbrftog=1&catref=C6&from=R10&satitle=imac+&sacat=4599%26catref%3DC6&sargn=-1%26saslc%3D3&sadis=200&fpos=Code+postal&sabfmts=1&saobfmts=insif&ga10244=10425&saslt=2&ftrt=1&ftrv=1&price=1&saprclo=500&saprchi=1000&fsop=32%26fsoo%3D2&coaction=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search

(Notez que je veux le 20")
Vous êtes d'accord avec moi que ce n'est pas les mêmes ? Esthétiquement parlant, et caractéristiquement aussi.
Est-il si récent qu'impossible de le trouver sur ebay ? Ou est-ce que ce sont les mêmes et que c'est moi qui est aveugler 

Merci,
Dartz
*
PS : Houps oublier un truc ! 

J'habite sur Chambéry durant le Week End, et a Thonon la semaine. J'aimerais savoir si vous connaissiez un magasin spécialiste des Macs (Hors MacShop), mon père etant persuader qu'on peut trouver moins cher. 
**Pensez vous que l'on peut trouver moins cher ? Ou est-ce que les prix (neufs) sont partout pareil ?
Il me semble qu'Apple ne vend ses produits qu'au revendeur agrée, et donc, qu'ils sont obliger de mettre les mêmes prix partout.

A confirmer.
Merci
*​


----------



## Gogaule (8 Décembre 2007)

Moins cher ?
Tout est relatif ..
A Thonon , le seul ,et l' unique c'est Macshop (Bonjour Mr Meyer ) 
Si tu désire trouver moins cher ..... CH ..... Mais c' est la galère pour le SAV ....
Macshop   ils sont toujours dispo .. pour tout ... 
Il y avait avant a Th   PC/com/MAC rue de l'hotel dieu ( ancien passage à niveau des Allinges ) lol ....
Ecole hotel?
++


----------



## Dartz (8 Décembre 2007)

Je vois Pc Comme Mac, j'ai failli faire mon stage là bas, mais c'était ... bôf 

Disons que, a ce que m'a dit Mr. Meyer, les produits Apple (iMac donc), sont tous contrôlés (prix, etc ...) et donc vendu uniquement a des magasins spécialisés / agrées.

Je suppose donc que les prix ne doivent pas énormément variés. MacShop c'est un magasin génial je le reconnais, et d'ailleurs j'en suis encore tout retourner de cette semaine de stage, (26 au 30 novembre, si tu es passé ... ^^).
Mon père pense qu'en allant a Paris, ou a Lyon, nous verrons des meilleurs prix ...  
Je doute un peu mais bon. 

Je repose ma question si d'autre savent ; est-ce que les prix des iMac (neufs evidemment) sont tous les mêmes ? Merci encore  


PS : Fabien / Yves / Renaud Powa ​


----------



## Gogaule (8 Décembre 2007)

En principe ce sont des prix imposés ..
Donc Lyon Paris Grenoble ....
La seule chance de variation de prix c' est une différence de taxes ( donc de pays )
Suisse Espagne Portugal 
Les prix les plus bas ....... Portugal  .... 20 à 25 %   2006 ...  Mais bonjour le sav ..... 

Casse ta tirelire  et achète toi un Macbook   ils sont géniaux ......


----------



## Dartz (8 Décembre 2007)

Hum Ok. Merci

Et non, le iMac me suffira  
Donc a priori, l'acheter chez MacShop serait le plus recommandé. J'ai vraiment pas confiance aux ebayeurs franchement. X'D 

Que ca soit pour des objets encore je ne dis pas, mais des PC, voitures, etc ... :S

En tout cas merci a tous, je posterais des photo de la bête a noel. Merci encore ​


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2007)

Dartz a dit:


> Hum Ok. Merci
> 
> Et non, le iMac me suffira
> Donc a priori, l'acheter chez MacShop serait le plus recommandé. J'ai vraiment pas confiance aux ebayeurs franchement. X'D
> ...



les imac sont de bonnes becanes, et le prix tres interresant


----------

